# Port A report



## Tarponchaser (May 25, 2005)

Went out a couple of weeks ago.... smaks & jacks.

My jetty guide friend, Toty Belcher, caught a small one and saw a big one last week. 

Wind has been relentless.

TC


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

TC

Thanks for the report. I've been trying to get down there for a few weeks. Glad to hear they are showing up.

Make the wind stop blowing.


----------



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

is that guide Totsy Blecher Son? fished with him years ago and his Buddy Bubba Melina--bot have to be in there 80 s now


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

TFTR....there's been scattered reports of tarpon occasionally at all the jetties here on the lower coast (Packery, Mansfield, and Brazos Santiago)....
snookered


----------

